# Planning a German Trip? | Free Brochures Available



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

If anyone is planning a trip to Germany sometime in the near future then don't forget that many regional tourist boards will send you via post a number of their brochures for free.

Many of these have been posted in the past on here by members - Peejay notably - however, overtime they can get lost well into the forum archives, so I thought I'd refresh a few links that I have pursued for up-to-date information.

Links as follows:

1. Eifel Region Brochures

2. Black Forest Region Brochures

3. The Lower Rhein Brochures

4. Lake Constance Brochures

5. German Tourist Board Guides - Including the German Campsite Guide

6. The Mosel Brochures

If anyone has anymore links to add, I for one would be most grateful.

Hope some of the above may prove of interest to some?

Happy Reading!

Andy


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

Imbiber said:


> If anyone is planning a trip to Germany sometime in the near future then don't forget that many regional tourist boards will send you via post a number of their brochures for free.
> 
> Many of these have been posted in the past on here by members - Peejay notably - however, overtime they can get lost well into the forum archives, so I thought I'd refresh a few links that I have pursued for up-to-date information.
> 
> ...


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Lower Saxony

Thanks Satco!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hoping to do the Mosel this year in May/June after we get back from Ireland, so the links are very helpful.

Wobby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The Alpenstrasse. This is a superb trip and very easy to plan. Touristikverein Deutsche Alpenstraße c/o
Alpin Consult
Siedlerstraße 10
83714 Miesbach

phone: +49 (0)8025 - 92 44 95 2
fax: +49 (0)8025 - 92 44 59 3

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The online Campsite Guide has (apparently) even more sites than the hard copy version.

http://www.germany.travel/en/travel-information/campsite-search/camping.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> wobby said:- Hoping to do the Mosel this year in May/June after we get back from Ireland, so the links are very helpful.


You don't need them Wobby. Start at Trier and visit the tourist office right by the Porta *****.

They will have everything you need, including a very useful little book (in English) showing the whole of the Mosel as far as Koblenz, with every Stellplatz marked. Many of them are only a couple of miles apart.

You really can't go wrong, and it's a great trip. Take the bikes too, there are some lovely rides along the river paths, and all traffic free.

Dave


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Dave just to say the tourist information in Trier didn't have the little book when we were there in October, last year and didn't know when they were getting any more in.

Val


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That was a pity Val.

It was one of the most useful little books I have ever come across.

I can't even offer to lend my copy to Wobby. I already lent it, and never saw it again!!!!

Dave


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, Dave. I've had that experience lending books etc.

If it's one I really want to use again, I make a note Of the book and who I've lent it to!!

I've found in the past that some things cannot be replaced. 

Val


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> > wobby said:- Hoping to do the Mosel this year in May/June after we get back from Ireland, so the links are very helpful.
> 
> 
> You don't need them Wobby. Start at Trier and visit the tourist office right by the Porta *****.
> ...


Thanks Dave, I'll do that, can't wait, we are both very excited about the trip. As for bikes, we wouldn't go without then.
Update :- I've ordered the little book on-line, hopefully it's the right one.

Wobby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice one Andy.

I did try to get a thread going a while back with useful pdf docs for touring Europe, there are some German ones in that thread that may be of use...

>Useful PDF Docs<

Pete


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

For our visit in 2013 we got lots of excellent printed brochures for many parts of Germany especially the northern Mecklenburg- Vorpommen region.

I think the German tourist office will supply them free up to a certain weight (1Kilo?)

We have done the Mosel and Rhein areas a few times but now like to head further east to the Harz and beyond.

There are lots of tourist strasse here
Tourist routes.

We have done some of the fairy tale route, the timber houses one, and the Limes one and have come across some fascinating towns although the north is rather flat countryside.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> wobby said :- Update :- I've ordered the little book on-line, hopefully it's the right one.


Post the link Wobby, and I'll tell you if it is like the one I lent to a so-called friend!!! :evil: :evil:

Trouble is, I can't remember which one! :lol:

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> wobby said :- Update :- I've ordered the little book on-line, hopefully it's the right one.


Post the link Wobby, and I'll tell you if it is like the one I lent to a so-called friend!!! :evil: :evil:

Trouble is, I can't remember which one! :lol:

Dave

And before someone else says it, let it be known that both of them are now on my hit list!! :roll:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi wobby.

The Mosel is the best introduction into the German Stellplatz system. The stellplats cost as little as 7€ per night with hook up to around 10€ per night. Some include WiFi at this price. You cannot go wrong as said stellplatz are only a few miles apart. There is a good cycle path the whole distance of the river. Loads & loads of places to eat drink sight see and fish.

We have done 2 4 month trips up/down the river & one quick 4 week trip. The time to avoid is the whole of September as this is their wine fest and stellplatzs are packed. If you do go that time of year there are 100s walnut trees along the banks we collected 7Kg of nuts some collect a lot more just pure greed.

Enjoy.

steve & ann. -----------teensvan


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi wobby

Forgot to say another good German Stellplatz trip is from Klon Remagen Andernach Koblenz Campsite on river bank of Rhine. Then make your way down to Rudesheim to end up at the fantastic Museum at Speyer. Stellplatz next to it.

You can then cut across country to Idar-Oberstein Fischbach Gem Mines and back to Trier. You could then follow Mosel down into France for a nice trip on further or home. We have done both but one of them took us 12 months.

steve & ann. teensvan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

More hints Wobby.

At several of the Stellplatz the bloke comes round in the evening to collect the cash, and will take orders for bread and croissants for the morning. You wake up to find a plastic bag on your door mirror, often still warm!!

We found the best plan was to leave a Stellplatz at about 11.00am and drive the short distance to the next one. That gave time for those leaving to have gone already, and it was not yet becoming full of later arrivals. It worked well.

Do try a Flammkuchen for lunch. It's a bit like pizza, but subtly different and quite delicious.>> See here <<

You may have to get up early to gather those walnuts. The locals swoop on them like a squadron of hoovers!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

P.S. This is very little help Wobby, as it's not currently available, but this is the little book I mentioned earlier.>> see here <<

I had to have the German edition as they had run out of the English ones at Trier, but it was still very useful for finding the stellplatz and cycle tracks.

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> > wobby said :- Update :- I've ordered the little book on-line, hopefully it's the right one.
> 
> 
> Post the link Wobby, and I'll tell you if it is like the one I lent to a so-called friend!!! :evil: :evil:
> ...


I've ordered a lot of literature from here.

http://www.mosellandtouristik.de/en/service/brochures/

I've also got a book called Campsites and motorhome sites in Germany,
It was posted out to me a couple of years ago and seems to covers all of Germany.

Wobby.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the fantastic info. I'm going to print out the lot, including detail of that yummy trad. Pie, Dave. We can't wait to get going as it looks fantastic. 

Thanks again, Wobby


----------

